# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  real or fake test?

## all_tourney

just wondering your opinion on this test. im having a hard time finding legit stuff. thanks

----------


## wakejunkie37

cant help you bro.. never sceen this brand before.

----------


## Blacksrt42004

Is that something you already bought or something you "might" be buying?

----------


## gjames2012

looks like something i could make at home with my computer

----------

